# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Share may in qua LAN (cham qua)

## camtuseotop1

Cac bac cho em hoi
Em dung may in HP 3050 cai vao 1 may qua cong USB, sau do share ra cho cac may cung trong mang LAN in, nhung cac may nay luc mo 1 file de in thi rat cham, len roi` thi in duoc mot ban rat lau (1-2'), tham chi la do ca may' luon, vay cac bac co cach nao khac phuc giup em duoc khong? Hay em cai` chua chuan?

----------


## av886

lại một mem mới viết không dấu rồi, yêu cầu bạn viết có dấu nhé
máy in chậm thì có nhiều nguyên nhân lắm, do hệ điều hành của máy tính bị lỗi thử repair lại xem sao
cũng có thể driver của máy in bạn không tương thích với Win XP. Bạn có thể vào trang web của hãng sản xuất máy in và tìm driver cho Win XP

----------

